# Buon Compleanno Coffee Chap



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm sure all the forum would join me in wishing you happy returns today Dave . This place wouldn't be the same without you .

All the best from all of us !


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

What's it feel like to be 21. Maturity at last:exit:


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Dave! All the best.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy birthday old bean


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy birthday Dave. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

All the best CC!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy birthday Dave. Have a good one dude! Rob.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Whats that, 45 ? 46 ? ; )


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

52..................


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday, have a good one.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Your only as old as the person you feel so after a birthday hug from my beautiful 2.7 year old, I feel young again. Mille grazie tutti


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Buon Compleanno Dave (From Google translate in case its wrong?)


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Your only as old as the person you feel so after a birthday hug from my beautiful 2.7 year old, I feel young again. Mille grazie tutti


That post could have spiralled out of control quickly.

Glad to see you went for the hugging young members of your family pitch rather than the molesting famous people angle it could have become.

Anyway, happy birthday.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh crap... Just noticed the title on the thread ( it's early). I thought I was being smart doing the Italian thing.... Doh, beaten to it.

molti felici ritorni


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Have a good one.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Many happy returns!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ra whanau ki a koe Dave







(google that Dave)


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

buona salute CC


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Penblwydd Hapus to the Lever Legend. And no, it's not an anagram:good:


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave.

I hope you have a good 'un!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave. Hope you have a great day


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Happy birthday! ?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave, hope you have a good one


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy birthday Dave. As they say - keep on trucking!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

A very happy birthday!


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

happy birthday dave


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice one. Auguri.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Genuinely thanks everyone for your wishes, this is a nice thing to see every time you check in.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry Dave only just saw this Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

hi dave, just saw this - a belated happy birthday - hope you had a great day and you're not too hungover today! you're just a week younger than me!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

belated Birthday Wishes Dave. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

And a very belated happy birthday from me also Dave.


----------

